# New BL titles for end of 2012 and Jan 2013



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Lots of new titles up here, 
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/?page=3

Highlight for me is a new Horus Heresy anthology, Shadows of Treachery.
"From the battlefields of Phall and Isstvan, to the haunted shadows of Terra itself – the Horus Heresy rages on across the galaxy in this collection of short stories and novellas."

Looks as though Phall is covered in here, so maybe the IW/ EC novel is going to be something completely different?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You can see my thoughts on them in this thread here, on the second page:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=103956

_Horus Heresy: Shadows of Treachery_ edited by Christian Dunn & Nick Kyme

New Horus Heresy Anthology, we know that already. Looks awesome.

_Schwarzhelm & Helborg: Swords of the Emperor_ by Chris Wraight

Guessing another _Warhammer Heroes_ novel by Chris Wraight, maybe? 


_The Sundering_ by Gav Thorpe

Fairly sure this is going to be an Omnibus collection of Gav Thorpe's _The Sundering_ Trilogy.

_Treacheries of the Space Marines_ edited by Christian Dunn

Stories about renegade Space Marines, featuring at least one about Xaphan the Faceless, an Oracles of Change Space Marine that will be on the cover.

_Perfection_ by Nick Kyme

I remember Nick Kyme talking about this on Twitter, but my mind has gone completely blank as to what it could be. I'm guessing, as according to the blog it's the first image, it's something Emperor's Children-y. An Audiobook, apparently.

_Chosen of Khorne_ by Anthony Reynolds

Title is a dead Giveaway here, although it could be set in the Warhammer Fantasy or 40,000 Universe, about Khorne's followers. 

_Pariah: Ravenor vs Eisenhorn_ by Dan Abnett

AT LAST! The Ravenor vs Eisenhorn thing that sounds as though it's going to be really awesome!

_Van Horstmann_ by Ben Counter

We Know this is going to be Ben Counter's Warhammer Heroes novel.

_Sword of Caledor_ by William King

The Second Instalment in William King's Tyrion & Teclis Trilogy.

_Space Marine Battles: The Siege of Castellax_ by CL Werner

First Chaos Space Marine Battles Novel, we know this already

_Tome of Fire_ by Nick Kyme

Short story Collection of Kyme's Salamanders works. Looks awesome.

_Garro: Sword of Truth_ by James Swallow

Most Likely going to be the third Garro audiodrama.

_Time of Legends: Neferata_ by Josh Reynolds

A Time of Legends novel written by Josh Reynolds, about Neferata. The title gives this away.

_Ravenwing_ by Gav Thorpe

Dark Angels, guessing by the title. Hopefully this will also see a reprint of _Angels of Darkness_. 

_Time of Legends: The Rise of Nagash_ by Mike Lee

Most likely the Omnibus containing Nagash Time of Legends novels, unless there is a new Nagash novel in the works, which I doubt.

_Bloodquest: Prisoners of the Eye of Terror_ by Gordon Rennie

No Idea, other than the fact it's set in the Warhammer 40,000 Universe.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Schwarzhelm & Helborg: Swords of the Emperor_ by Chris Wraight
> 
> Guessing another _Warhammer Heroes_ novel by Chris Wraight, maybe?


Omnibus of Sword of Vengeance & Sword of Justice I imagine.


Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Bloodquest: Prisoners of the Eye of Terror_ by Gordon Rennie
> 
> No Idea, other than the fact it's set in the Warhammer 40,000 Universe.


A continuation of the Bloodquest comics that starred Captain Leonatos I'd imagine...awesome.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Not sure how can comic continue, but it would be good.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

It's been a while since I read it, but I thought they...



... just managed to redeem Leonatos. They didn't actually get the relic back, right?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> It's been a while since I read it, but I thought they...
> 
> 
> 
> ... just managed to redeem Leonatos. They didn't actually get the relic back, right?


Well actually...



they got the sword back to Dante at the end of the 2nd comic, then Lysander and Clotus went back for Leonatos in the 3rd


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

You're right!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

We already had a thread concerning this, made, what, 14 days ago?


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm slightly disappointed that there are only 6 new novels in that list, as comapared to 9 for both summer and spring 2012. As for the books themselves- Siege of Castellax is the one I'm most looking forward to, Van Horstmann sounds awesome as well, Sword of Caledor is debatable (I haven't yet read Blood of Aenarion), and the rest aren't for me, at least judging by their synopses.

And Neferata isn't a ToL book- it's regular Warhammer, judging by the banner on its product page.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

bobss said:


> We already had a thread concerning this, made, what, 14 days ago?


Sorry, but I missed the second page response on a thread with a title that doesnt relate to the new book releases. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Chosen Of Khorne & Siege of Castellax are what I'm looking forward to. 

No one writes Chaos warriors & SMs like Anthony Reynolds or C L Werner.

They make all other Chaos Warrior/SMs look like Teletubbies IMHO 

P.S. Why the hell isn't Graham MacNeil writing a novel on Honsou ? We're getting a novel on the Mechanicus instead next year. Yaaawn...


----------

